# fertility appointment help



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi,

Im a newby on here so hope I'm posting in the right place. For the past few years I have been on recurrent miscarriage and immune issues forums but I now find myself on the infertility board after a year ttc to no avail. With the previous 6 pregnancies i got pregnant within a month or two of trying.

Unfortunately after many tests, scan, nhs appoints, private appoints, etc (I find myself all clued up with what to tests I'm entiltiled to as far as recurrent miscarriage goes but don't know anything about infertility) I know that you need to know what you want and be specific and tell the doctors what you want. unfortunately its the pushy patient that gets heard.

So I wondered if you could give me some advice as what to ask for when I see the consultant.......

Ive had amh done and dh sperm, both were fine, (think amh was 21) I'm on the waiting list for a lap and dye.

Should I be asking to be put on ivf/icsi lists or iui? Is clomid something I could ask for in the mean time??

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Hi,

I'm not an expert but as long as you are ovulating normally I don't think they would really want to put you on Clomid and you could be asked to be put on the waiting list for IVF etc but I'm not sure if they would want to do that until after the lap and dye when they can see what is going on?
Again I'm no expert but this is just my opinion of what you might expect from my experiences so far.
Good Luck.xxx


----------



## Tiggs81 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hiya,

We have been TTC for 2 years. Finally had my first chat with consultant yesterday. Have been booked in for TVS Vaginal Scan and HSG. I was told Clomid would be the first stage for me even though I ovulate normally (as long as scan and HSG are ok). This would be for 6 months, if this is unsuccessful, would move on to IUI and then IVF!

Good Luck


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks, appointment tomorrow so will see how iyt goes x


----------

